# Taper Attachment for SB 10K by Bob Wright



## HMF (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;EMCjHs9z1d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMCjHs9z1d8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is another #2 MT arbor i turned today from 1 5/16" WH tool steel. The arbor when finished will hold a 1/4" end mill in my little Lewis Mill...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Some build pics of the taper attachment...Bob
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/album.php?albumid=50


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice job:biggrin:


----------

